#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Whats the future of weaponizing AI Technology ?

## Bhavya

There are so many assumptions about the power and dangers of AI. But we all are mainly focusing on what AI will do to our jobs in the upcoming future. Recently there is a discussion occurred between governments, tech leaders and journalists about how AI is making lethal autonomous weapons systems become possible and what would happen if this weapon technology gets in the hands of a terrorist organization or a rogue state. What do you think about this weaponizing AI is it good for our human or not?

----------

